# Some nicely made models...and Marseille's Bf-109...



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all.

I found this website with some very nicely made models, built by someone who seems to know what he's doing. 

¥®¥ã¥é¥ê¡¼¡Ö¥Ú¥¬¥µ¥¹¤ÎÍã¡×

He even described how he did Marseille's Bf-109F-4 Trop:
Bf109F

Nice work!  =D>


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the surgery on the Bf109 the most.THX for posting.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah that was quite extensive and impressing.  Yw.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wurger said:


> I like the surgery on the Bf109 the most.THX for posting.



Hmmmm......wonder why dear old Wojtek! It's not a distant relative or something like the long lost brother, eh?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2009)

Some very nice models there.Ii do wonder if Wojtek has been conducting classes in Japan though.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2009)

Excellent work, especially the 109.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

That is some excellent work there. I'm all giddy over the Jugs myself.............somehow, that just doesn't sound right. Also cool to see the P-35. I am currently working on a Phillipine defender of the P-35. Won't be done until late fall or early winter though.


----------

